# kein kde mehr wegen "Module evdev not found"?

## uhai

Hallo,

bin wieder ohne mein kde...   :Sad: 

Vor drei Tagen habe ich beim 

```
emerge -puD world
```

 ein dbus-update bekommen. Seit dem Neustart (am Folgetag) bleibt kde nach dem grafischen Login hängen. Der Login-Dialog verschwindet, der blaue KDE_Hintergrund kommt, aber das Dialofgfeld mit den Symbolen, die den Fortschritt beim KDE-Start anzeigen kommt nicht. Eigentlich kommt gar nichts mehr...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich habe also Xorg.log durchgesehen:

```
[...]

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built in

FATAL: Module evdev not found.

[...]
```

Daher habe ich evdev, hald, dbus, kdm neu emerged, revdep-rebuilds gemacht etc...

(Bisher ohne Erfolg. Leider habe ich vonm ienem Laptop keinen Zugriff auf den Desktop, so dass ich die Logs nur abtippen kann....)

Was ist evdev und was hat es mit dbus zu tun? 

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Soweit ich verstanden hab ist evdev dafür falls du an deiner Maus mehr als die 3 Tasten und das 1 Rad hast.

Ansonsten reicht:

Mouse = Driver "mouse"

Keyboard = Driver "kbd"

----------

## uhai

in der xorg.conf sind die Treiber so angegeben. Trotzdem bekomme ich diese Meldung: 

Fatal: Module evdev not found

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

poste mal deine komplette xorg.conf

DAnn kann/können ich/wir dir besser helfen.

----------

## buggybunny

Hast du denn evdev als Modul überhaupt?

Sprich in

```
/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko
```

?

----------

## firefly

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Hast du denn evdev als Modul überhaupt?
> 
> Sprich in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

aua du bist auf dem holzweg  :Wink:  er hat probleme das der xorg evdev treiber nicht gefunden wird  :Wink: . Aber was der evdev xorg-treiber mit dem Problem zu tun haben soll, das kde nicht startet ist mit schleierhaft. Denn Xorg selbst startet ja, sonst wäre ja nichtmal oKDM der gar der KDE Splashscreen am laufen.

----------

## uhai

So, jetzt komme ich aus XP und kann auch die die kdm.log posten:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Wed Jan 2 11:50:37 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 29 16:53:12 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

FATAL: Module evdev not found.

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1

(==) Wacom USB Volito2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=5104 maxY=3712 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5104 bottom Y=3712

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

AUDIT: Sun Mar  2 09:08:39 2008: 5888 X: client 6 rejected from local host (uid 0)

  Auth name: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom USB Volito2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=5104 maxY=3712 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5104 bottom Y=3712

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

edev, freefont, dbius und hald habe ich inzwischen alle neu emerged, ohne Erfolg. Das ist xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Wed Jan 2 11:50:37 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar  2 09:33:48 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Inc. Geforce2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e35c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0741 card 1019,1b13 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0964 card 0000,0000 rev 36 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1019,1b13 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1019,1b13 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,1b13 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,1b13 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,1b13 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1019,1b13 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1019,1b13 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1244,0e00 card 1244,0e00 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,2002 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:48:02 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.9-7 $

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:14:20 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "120 x 120"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.56.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (120, 120); computed from "DPI" X config option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3009000 - 0xe30097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3008000 - 0xe300801f (0x20) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe3005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe300a000 - 0xe300afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) stylus: always reports core events

(**) stylus device is /dev/input/wacom

(**) stylus is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) stylus: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1

(==) Wacom USB Volito2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=5104 maxY=3712 maxZ=511 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5104 bottom Y=3712

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Jetzt noch die xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"

#        InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"    # For non-LCD tablets only

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

#   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option       "XkbLayout" "de_DE"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbOptions"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"   # USB ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"   # USB ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

# Section "Monitor"

#   DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

#   Identifier   "Monitor0"

#   VendorName   "MAX"

#   ModelName    "be0"

#  #### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

#   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

#   VertRefresh  40.0 - 150.0

#   Option       "DPMS"

#EndSection

## mit ddc-knoppix erstellt:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "MAX"

        ModelName       "MAX0be0"

#       HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#       VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

        # These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

        # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

        ModeLine "1024x768"      94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

        # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

        ModeLine "1024x768"      78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

        ModeLine "800x600"       56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

        ModeLine "800x600"       49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600, 72.0Hz; hfreq=48.08, vfreq=72.19

        ModeLine "800x600"       50.00  800  856  976 1040  600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

        # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

        ModeLine "800x600"       40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

        # 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.27, vfreq=85.01

        ModeLine "640x480"       36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

        ModeLine "640x480"       31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

        # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

        ModeLine "640x480"       25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

        # Extended modelines with GTF timings

        # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

        ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

        # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

        ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

        # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

        ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

        ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

        ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

        ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

        # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

        ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "nVidia Inc. Geforce2"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   VideoRam    65536

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "DPI" "120 x 120"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "nVidia Inc. Geforce2"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Modes    "1600x1200" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Wenn evdev nicht das Problem ist, was dann?

uhai

----------

## firefly

naja zu mindestens ist es nicht der xorg evdev treiber, da du ihn nicht verwendest.

Da wir jetzt die xorg.conf sehen können, scheint buggybunny eventuell den richtigen riecher zu haben.

Überprüf mal ob du im kernel den evdev input treiber ausgewählt hast? Das könnte die Fehlermeldung in der kdm.log erklären, falls der evdev kernel-treiber nicht vorhanden ist.

----------

## uhai

Also mein Kernel sollte evdev einkompiliert haben, es ist nicht als Modul angelegt. evdev.o ist als Datei vorhanden und habe ich in autoload.d/kernel-2.6 auch eingetragen.

Funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

xfree86-input-evdev habe ich auch installiert, ohne Erfolg.

Ist evdev überhaupt die Ursache? Ich denke, dass das dbus-Update kde lahmgelegt hat.

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also mein Kernel sollte evdev einkompiliert haben, es ist nicht als Modul angelegt. evdev.o ist als Datei vorhanden und habe ich in autoload.d/kernel-2.6 auch eingetragen.
> 
> Funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
> 
> xfree86-input-evdev habe ich auch installiert, ohne Erfolg.
> ...

 

vermutlich eher dbus als xf86-input-evdev. Lass mal revdep-rebuild (gentoolkit) laufen.

----------

## uhai

revdep-rebuild und etc-update habe ich bereits mehrfach laufen lassen. Hilft leider auch nicht...

uhai

----------

## franzf

Ok, dann mal noch ein paar Versuche:

So weit ich weiß verwendet kde3 kein dbus für die Session sondern DCop. Somit sollte dein Problem nicht dbus sein - außer du verwendest kde4!

Falls doch kde3, dann wäre es sinnvoll mal zu sehen was du so alles installiert hast in letzter Zeit. Dazu gib uns mal die letzten Zeilen aus genlop -l. 50 sollten reichen  :Wink: 

Kommst du mit einem neu angelegten User weiter? Hast du Schreibrechte in deinem /home? Ist /home überhaupt gemountet?

Wenn du nicht auf grafische Oberfläche verzichten willst (wahrscheinlich nur wegen einem schönen Browser  :Wink: ) installier dir für solche Fälle einen der Lightweight-WMs wie Fluxbox, Icewm usw für den Notfall.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## uhai

Es war kde 3.5 und sollte es auch bleiben.

/home ist da und zugänglich - also gemountet.

Ausgabe von genlop -l:

```
    Wed Feb 20 19:36:08 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1

[0m     Wed Feb 20 19:38:08 2008 >>>[1;32m net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r14

[0m     Thu Feb 21 20:46:17 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4

[0m     Fri Feb 22 14:39:16 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3

[0m     Fri Feb 22 14:42:29 2008 >>>[1;32m app-misc/gramps-2.2.10

[0m     Sat Feb 23 20:24:38 2008 >>>[1;32m app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29

[0m     Sat Feb 23 20:24:56 2008 >>>[1;32m app-portage/elogviewer-0.5.2-r1

[0m     Sun Feb 24 22:30:46 2008 >>>[1;32m app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1

[0m     Sun Feb 24 22:38:28 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2

[0m     Sun Feb 24 22:43:06 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.9_p7

[0m     Mon Feb 25 23:49:45 2008 >>>[1;32m media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8

[0m     Mon Feb 25 23:52:06 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4

[0m     Tue Feb 26 20:32:18 2008 >>>[1;32m media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1-r1

[0m     Tue Feb 26 20:36:11 2008 >>>[1;32m mail-filter/bogofilter-1.1.6

[0m     Tue Feb 26 20:44:11 2008 >>>[1;32m app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.3-r2

[0m     Tue Feb 26 20:54:10 2008 >>>[1;32m app-editors/xemacs-21.4.21

[0m     Tue Feb 26 20:54:23 2008 >>>[1;32m app-xemacs/xemacs-base-2.08

[0m     Tue Feb 26 21:06:14 2008 >>>[1;32m app-text/htmltidy-5.10.26-r2

[0m     Tue Feb 26 21:11:08 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.8

[0m     Tue Feb 26 21:17:29 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.8

[0m     Tue Feb 26 21:28:19 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/cervisia-3.5.8

[0m     Tue Feb 26 21:36:32 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.8

[0m     Wed Feb 27 21:41:53 2008 >>>[1;32m media-gfx/pstoedit-3.45

[0m     Wed Feb 27 22:12:26 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.1

[0m     Thu Feb 28 20:13:41 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9

[0m     Thu Feb 28 20:18:10 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20

[0m     Thu Feb 28 20:20:09 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74

[0m     Fri Feb 29 21:06:47 2008 >>>[1;32m net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5

[0m     Fri Feb 29 21:13:00 2008 >>>[1;32m app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4-r1

[0m     Fri Feb 29 22:49:05 2008 >>>[1;32m mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.12

[0m     Fri Feb 29 22:54:40 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.6-r2

[0m     Fri Feb 29 23:31:38 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

[0m     Fri Feb 29 23:31:59 2008 >>>[1;32m app-misc/hal-info-20070618

[0m     Fri Feb 29 23:35:22 2008 >>>[1;32m media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

[0m     Sat Mar  1 11:26:15 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-python/numpy-1.0.4-r2

[0m     Sat Mar  1 12:11:52 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1

[0m     Sat Mar  1 12:29:48 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

[0m     Sat Mar  1 12:46:51 2008 >>>[1;32m media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r3

[0m     Sat Mar  1 12:47:15 2008 >>>[1;32m media-fonts/freefont-ttf-20060126

[0m     Sat Mar  1 12:56:13 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

[0m     Sat Mar  1 14:10:43 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1

[0m     Sat Mar  1 14:11:30 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1

[0m     Sat Mar  1 22:44:59 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1

[0m     Sun Mar  2 09:06:43 2008 >>>[1;32m kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1

[0m     Sun Mar  2 09:22:39 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20

[0m     Sun Mar  2 10:13:08 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[0m     Sun Mar  2 10:16:07 2008 >>>[1;32m x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

[0m
```

Donnerstag lief es noch, erst der Start am Freitag ging fehl.

uhai

----------

## Necoro

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also mein Kernel sollte evdev einkompiliert haben, es ist nicht als Modul angelegt. evdev.o ist als Datei vorhanden und habe ich in autoload.d/kernel-2.6 auch eingetragen.

 

Ehm - hat zwar nix mit der Sache an sich zu tun ist bestimmt nur ungesund ausgedrückt:

Aber: Es ist nicht als Modul angelegt - und trotzdem lädst du es? - Und du hast xfree86-input-evdev zusätzlich installiert... Installiert das auch ein zusätzliches Kernelmodul?. Wenn ja: Was lädt denn jetzt das autoload?

Und warum .o - Kernelmodule enden auf .ko ...

----------

## franzf

Dann versuchs mal mit der Installation von dbus-qt3-old.

Ansonsten evtl. ein Downgrade auf dbus-1.0.2.

----------

## uhai

evdev.ko gibt es hier nicht.

evdev.o schmeiß ich wieder raus.

dbus-qt-old habe ich installiert, startx läuft immer noch nicht...

Das ist die fehlerausgabe von der Konsole:

```
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS='unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-DbpgzZGirS,guid=ec29015c418ae38da2747a3d47cb1fea';

export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS;

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=28189;

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_WINDOWID=4194305;

```

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   Also mein Kernel sollte evdev einkompiliert haben, es ist nicht als Modul angelegt. evdev.o ist als Datei vorhanden und habe ich in autoload.d/kernel-2.6 auch eingetragen. 
> 
> Ehm - hat zwar nix mit der Sache an sich zu tun ist bestimmt nur ungesund ausgedrückt:
> 
> Aber: Es ist nicht als Modul angelegt - und trotzdem lädst du es? - Und du hast xfree86-input-evdev zusätzlich installiert... Installiert das auch ein zusätzliches Kernelmodul?. Wenn ja: Was lädt denn jetzt das autoload?
> ...

 

öhm xf86-input-evdev installiert kein kernel-modul nur ein treiber modul für xorg  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probiers eventuell mal mit einer älteren Version von evdev. Ich habe bei mir in der package.mask folgendes stehen, aber das ist wegen der Tastatur:

```
>sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

>app-misc/hal-info-20070516

>x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Probiers eventuell mal mit einer älteren Version von evdev. Ich habe bei mir in der package.mask folgendes stehen, aber das ist wegen der Tastatur:
> 
> ```
> >sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3
> 
> ...

 

@Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> Add:
> 
>   Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
> 
> to section ServerFlags in xorg.conf. This should prevent xorg-server from
> ...

  Dann funkts auch mit >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10   :Wink: 

Info:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205406

MfG

josef.95

----------

## uhai

Danke Josef.95, aber funzt nicht. Vermutlich  ich nur einen Xserver laufen habe. 

Vielleicht ist es mein wacom volito und die maus....

Das zeigt mir die Konsole heute nach startx:

```
xinit: Resource temporarily unavailable (erno11): Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CK.Connector.Error: Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Danke Josef.95, aber funzt nicht. Vermutlich  ich nur einen Xserver laufen habe. 
> 
> Vielleicht ist es mein wacom volito und die maus....
> 
> Das zeigt mir die Konsole heute nach startx:
> ...

 

Hallo uhai

Nein das hast du falsch verstanden, mein voriger Post war eine Antwort an Klaus Meier  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Donnerstag lief es noch, erst der Start am Freitag ging fehl. 

 

Hmm.. am Donerstag hast du ja laut genlop nur:

 *Quote:*   

> [0m     Thu Feb 28 20:13:41 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9
> 
> [0m     Thu Feb 28 20:18:10 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20
> 
> [0m     Thu Feb 28 20:20:09 2008 >>>[1;32m dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74 

 installiert.

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:

Es sind ja auch neue gentoo-sources installiert worden, ist der symlink korrekt gesetzt?

MfG

josef.95

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Donnerstag lief es noch, erst der Start am Freitag ging fehl.  
> 
> Hmm.. am Donerstag hast du ja laut genlop nur:
> 
>  *Quote:*   [0m     Thu Feb 28 20:13:41 2008 >>>[1;32m sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9
> ...

 

Oder hast du am Ende das build-USE-Flag an, und vergessen irgendwelche Treiber nachzuinstallieren?

(Ich weiß leider nicht genau was das Flag alles macht, denn ich bau mir das immer selber.))

Also zeig uns noch ein

emerge -pv gentoo-sources

und ein uname -r

Grüße

Franz

----------

## uhai

uname -r:

```
2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

```
 emerge -pv gentoo-sources 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/kde-base/knotes/knotes-3.5.8.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 854

!!! Expected: 852

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9  USE="-build -symlink" 44,707 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 44,707 kB

```

Hilft das weiter?

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich fluxbox installiert, das läuft .... Dann liegt das Problem vermutlich in KDE, oder?

uhai

Die Use-Flags:

```
a52                 [+ C  ] 

acl                 [+  D ] 

acpi                [+  D ] 

alias               [+    ] 

alsa                [+ CD ] 

arts                [+ CD ] 

berkdb              [+  D ] 

cairo               [+  D ] 

cdr                 [+  D ] 

cli                 [+  D ] 

cracklib            [+    ] 

crypt               [+  D ] 

cups                [+ CD ] 

dbus                [+  D ] 

dga                 [+ C  ] 

doc                 [+ C  ] 

dri                 [+  D ] 

dvd                 [+  D ] 

dvdr                [+  D ] 

dvdread             [+  D ] 

eds                 [+  D ] 

emboss              [+  D ] 

encode              [+  D ] 

esd                 [+  D ] 

evo                 [+  D ] 

fam                 [+  D ] 

file                [+    ] 

filter              [+    ] 

firefox             [+  D ] 

fortran             [+  D ] 

gdbm                [+  D ] 

gif                 [+  D ] 

glitz               [+ C  ] 

gnome               [+  D ] 

gpm                 [+  D ] 

gstreamer           [+  D ] 

gtk                 [+  D ] 

hal                 [+  D ] 

iconv               [+  D ] 

ipv6                [+  D ] 

isdnlog             [+  D ] 

java                [+ C  ] 

jpeg                [+ CD ] 

kde                 [+  D ] 

kerberos            [+  D ] 

ladspa              [+    ] 

ldap                [+  D ] 

mad                 [+  D ] 

midi                [+ C  ] 

mikmod              [+  D ] 

mime                [+    ] 

mouse               [+    ] 

mp3                 [+  D ] 

mpeg                [+  D ] 

mudflap             [+  D ] 

ncurses             [+  D ] 

nls                 [+  D ] 

nptl                [+  D ] 

nptlonly            [+  D ] 

ogg                 [+  D ] 

opengl              [+  D ] 

openmp              [+  D ] 

oss                 [+  D ] 

pam                 [+  D ] 

pcre                [+  D ] 

pda                 [+ C  ] 

pdf                 [+ CD ] 

perl                [+  D ] 

png                 [+ CD ] 

pppd                [+  D ] 

print               [+ C  ] 

python              [+  D ] 

qt3                 [+  D ] 

qt3support          [+  D ] 

qt4                 [+  D ] 

quicktime           [+  D ] 

readline            [+  D ] 

reflection          [+  D ] 

rewrite             [+    ] 

sdl                 [+  D ] 

session             [+  D ] 

spell               [+  D ] 

spl                 [+  D ] 

ssl                 [+  D ] 

status              [+    ] 

svg                 [+ CD ] 

tcpd                [+  D ] 

text                [+    ] 

tiff                [+  D ] 

truetype            [+  D ] 

unicode             [+ CD ] 

v4l                 [+ C  ] 

v4l2                [+ C  ] 

vga                 [+    ] 

vorbis              [+  D ] 

win32codecs         [+  D ] 

X                   [+ CD ] 

xine                [+ C  ] 

xml                 [+  D ] 

xorg                [+  D ] 

xv                  [+  D ] 

zlib                [+  D ] 
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> uname -r:
> 
> ```
> 2.6.23-gentoo-r3
> ```
> ...

 

öhm warum hast du einen checksummenfehler in der datei knotes-3.5.8.ebuild?

irgendwelche "bösen" ebuilds einfach in den portage tree kopiert?!

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich fluxbox installiert, das läuft .... Dann liegt das Problem vermutlich in KDE, oder?
> 
> 

 

richtig, ich würd dir jetzt mal aus dem bauch heraus empfehlen deinen .kde ordner nach .kde.bak zu verschieben, so das kde bei einem neuen start neue konfigurationen anlegt, wenn es dann geht ist in deinen einstellung von .kde etwas zerschossen (was auch immer....)

----------

## uhai

Ich habe .kde3.5 umbenannt - hilft auch nicht. Immer noch kein kde.

Hat bitte noch jemand eine Idee? 

[EDIT] Jetzt habe ich selber eine Idee   :Wink: 

```
emerge kde-base
```

oder lieber nicht?[/EDIT]

[EDIT2] Lieber nicht, hängt immer noch bim Start. Seit ich .kde umbenannt habe, finden alle Porggis ihre Einstellungen unter fluxbox auch nicht mehr. [/EDIT2]

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Mar 09, 2008 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hallo uhai.

Wenn Du die Gentoo-sources installiert hast liegt es nahe das Du Dir einen neuen Kernel erstellt hast. Sieh bitte nach das evdev als Modul einkompeliert ist. Ich hatte das Prob bei SUSe nach meiner Kernelkompelierung.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> [EDIT2] Lieber nicht, hängt immer noch bim Start. Seit ich .kde umbenannt habe, finden alle Porggis ihre Einstellungen unter fluxbox auch nicht mehr. [/EDIT2]

 

aber ja, das ist doch eigentlich logisch, mein vorschlag wra ja nur mal zu überprüfen ob es dann geht, du kannst das verzeichnis wieder zurückverschieben, das hat ja nichts gebracht wie es scheint.

hm ansonsten versuch mal das was gentux gepostet hat

----------

## Josef.95

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> hallo uhai.
> 
> Wenn Du die Gentoo-sources installiert hast liegt es nahe das Du Dir einen neuen Kernel erstellt hast. Sieh bitte nach das evdev als Modul einkompeliert ist. Ich hatte das Prob bei SUSe nach meiner Kernelkompelierung.

 

Bei den gentoo-sources ist evdev standardmäßig fest im kernel gesetzt, dies habe ich auch so gelassen

und mein KDE läuft wunderbar damit.

```
 # grep EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

Auch die bei uhai seinem letzten Update installierten Pakete:

```
sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74
```

bereiten meinem KDE keine Schwierigkeiten, es ist schon alles sehr seltsam  :Rolling Eyes: 

Da revdep-rebuild auch keine kaputten links meldet, könnte man als letzten Rettungsversuch das komplette KDE nochmal neu bauen, oder als extrem Akt gar ein:

```
emerge -eD world
```

durchlaufen lassen.

Dies ist bestimmt kein sicherer Lösungsweg, eher als ein letzter Rettungsversuch zu verstehen  :Rolling Eyes: 

viel Glück

MfG josef.95

----------

## uhai

Also xfce4 und fluxbox laufen...

.kde ist wieder da, aber irgendwie scheinen die links nicht zu klappen. Jedenfalls fehlen in digikam die Eisntellungen für die Kameras. Und kmail hat keine Einstellungen mehr...

Gibt es da einen Befehl, der  die links neu einrichtet?

Die Kernel-Sources habe ich bisher nur geholt, nicht übersetzt oder eingebaut. So etwas würde ich nur an ruhigen Wochenenden probieren....

In den protage-tree habe ich noch nie Dateien einkopiert. Ich bin froh, dass ich emerge bedienen kann...

Vielleicht ist ja evdev gar nicht da Problem, aber da ich keine Fehlermeldung bekomme, lag für mich die Vermutung nah.

uhai

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

@Josef

Wenn KDE damit arbeiten soll laedt es ein Modul. Arbeitest Du wirklich damit. Ich wollte mich nur einbringen da ich es wie gesagt auf Suse hatte. Und da war evdev auf einmal von mir fest einkompeliert und nach ruecknahme war alles bestens

----------

